# eliza888666



## eliza888666 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hi! I just want to have some info about canada. As of now, I am a staff nurse in one of the medical center in sharjah UAE, I applied for permanent residency for canada. I just want to inquire is there any flat for sharing in toronto? Im planning to start looking for a job by my own before taking my family with me. And I want to know how to start working in Canada, my credentials to be assess. I know it will not easy, that is why I want start by myself. How can I start working? I have so many questions since ...we are now in the process of medical request and very soon we will get our PR. Hope so...


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Have you been granted PR status in Canada?

Some people in Toronto do share accommodation. You will require to have your qualifications equalized to those in Canada. You should contact the Canadian College of Nurses.


----------



## eliza888666 (Nov 16, 2012)

We did our, medical and given our police clearance ..I just want to know if it will be same like here in uae. Just for the meantime that we are not settled enough to get our own flat


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

eliza888666 said:


> We did our, medical and given our police clearance ..I just want to know if it will be same like here in uae. Just for the meantime that we are not settled enough to get our own flat


You didn't respond to my previous comments. Do you have PR status in Canada? You cannot immigrate here without a visa. Have you had your qualifications equalized?
What do you mean by "is it the same as in UAE"?


----------

